# Spinning- Black Friday-Cyber Monday



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

Did anybody else get in on the Black Friday deals at Paradise Fibers? I ordered some cotton and some Flax. I haven't ever tried to spin these before. I Also ordered some Icelandic wool and some Finn wool. I can't wait! It's my husbands Christmas present to me. :sm02: He doesn't understand why I love fiber so much, but at least he's indulgent!

oops, I forgot to put "Spinning" in the topic heading. I can't seem to edit that. :sm12:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I could not take advantage of the deals this past weekend. I have some cotton to spin and also some flax to spin I bought from them in the past. The cotton is a combed top so It will need a short draw with lots of twist. The flax I think needs to be spun wet not sure still looking into it. I know the more you wash the flax the softer it becomes. Have fun with your new fibers. Finn and Icelandic are wonderful fibers to play with you will love to spin them. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Didn't even open the email. Trying to knit down almost everything fiber before I buy more and I have two more spinning projects in the wings. The fact that I have a few more Christmas gifts to get is helping me resist. But ask me again in a month and I may have weakened.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I fell in love with the softness of Finn and already have an entire beautiful Finn fleece to process. I also have some Icelandic but I haven't mastered spinning that fiber yet as it is such a long staple length. So happy for you with your presents. Happy spinning!!


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

mama879 said:


> I could not take advantage of the deals this past weekend. I have some cotton to spin and also some flax to spin I bought from them in the past. The cotton is a combed top so It will need a short draw with lots of twist. The flax I think needs to be spun wet not sure still looking into it. I know the more you wash the flax the softer it becomes. Have fun with your new fibers. Finn and Icelandic are wonderful fibers to play with you will love to spin them. Enjoy!!!!


Thanks! It will be interesting to try spinning new sorts of fiber. I have a book by Stephenie Gaustad- the practical spinner's guide Cotton, Flax, Hemp. I've been reading it to get a clue on how to spin bast fibers. Cotton looks intimidating, and flax does too. I had to get the bleached flax, because the natural stuff was sold out. There's nothing in the book on bleached flax, so I'll have to go on line to see if there's a difference in spinning. When you get to spinning your cotton and flax I'd be interested to hear how it goes! :sm02:


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

KateLyn11 said:


> Didn't even open the email. Trying to knit down almost everything fiber before I buy more and I have two more spinning projects in the wings. The fact that I have a few more Christmas gifts to get is helping me resist. But ask me again in a month and I may have weakened.


I was going to skip the fiber ad too. In fact, I didn't open it until just before the sale ended. Late at night, when my sales resistance was weakest! :sm17:


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

Goodshepfarm said:


> I fell in love with the softness of Finn and already have an entire beautiful Finn fleece to process. I also have some Icelandic but I haven't mastered spinning that fiber yet as it is such a long staple length. So happy for you with your presents. Happy spinning!!


It sounds like you have your work cut out for you! :sm24: I have only processed alpaca fleeces so have not had to deal with lanolin and I could use my kitchen sink, doing a little at a time. How much fiber do you get from a Finn fleece? I mean how much does it weigh?
After reading how soft Fin wool is, I'm even more excited to get my package! I love mail order :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Good for you!


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

Since I just recently purchased an antique Finnish spinning wheel that came with a distaff for spinning flax I have been looking into spinning that fiber. I have found out a LOT. The flax you get that is already in a sliver form is actually the tow which is combed out of the flax plant which is all of the short fibers that are, for a lack of a better term, the seconds and short. The long flax fibers, which can run between 24" and 36", are the premium fibers that you would use a distaff to spin. Those come in what is called a strick.

In the old days the spinner would wet his/her fingers with saliva to wet the fiber slightly to help smooth out the little ends that would otherwise stick out and look messy. Also, this just makes the fiber easier to spin. You can put a small dish with a sponge in it and a bit of water and rest it on your knee when you spin.

I have both types of fiber - flax stricks and the processed tow in a sliver. I do re-enacting and in my area have never seen anyone spin with a distaff so that is why I have researched this so much. There are plenty of YouTube tutorials but one of the best is put out by "The Store" which is in Pennsylvania and is run by 2 brothers. This is their address: http://www.flaxforsale.com/html/the_store.html Their video can be purchased but is free to watch on YouTube. VERY interesting and informative.

Happy spinning!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

My first fleece was from a Finn-Corri wether named Spot. It was a beautiful silver grey that I spun in the grease. So, I learnrd to spin with Spot.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Happy spinning


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

Teardrop said:


> Since I just recently purchased an antique Finnish spinning wheel that came with a distaff for spinning flax I have been looking into spinning that fiber. I have found out a LOT. The flax you get that is already in a sliver form is actually the tow which is combed out of the flax plant which is all of the short fibers that are, for a lack of a better term, the seconds and short. The long flax fibers, which can run between 24" and 36", are the premium fibers that you would use a distaff to spin. Those come in what is called a strick.
> 
> In the old days the spinner would wet his/her fingers with saliva to wet the fiber slightly to help smooth out the little ends that would otherwise stick out and look messy. Also, this just makes the fiber easier to spin. You can put a small dish with a sponge in it and a bit of water and rest it on your knee when you spin.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! I will check out that link! :sm02: Would you consider posting a picture of your new wheel and distaff? I would love to see it!


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks spinningil and run4fittness!


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

spins2knit said:


> My first fleece was from a Finn-Corri wether named Spot. It was a beautiful silver grey that I spun in the grease. So, I learnrd to spin with Spot.


 What a great name for a sheep. Spot :sm02: I love it!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

spins2knit said:


> My first fleece was from a Finn-Corri wether named Spot. It was a beautiful silver grey that I spun in the grease. So, I learnrd to spin with Spot.


I learned how to read with spot !!!! lol sorry just had to Sounds like a wonderful fleece.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I learned how to read with spot !!!! lol sorry just had to Sounds like a wonderful fleece.


That's why I got such a kick out of it.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Made me laugh!


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes, I would love to include a picture. I just received my flax, so I will dress my distaff and show a picture for you to see.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

Teardrop said:


> Yes, I would love to include a picture. I just received my flax, so I will dress my distaff and show a picture for you to see.


Yay!!!! I can't wait!!! :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Resisted. Opened the link, but resisted. I am impressed with myself. :sm04:


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

Reba1 said:


> Resisted. Opened the link, but resisted. I am impressed with myself. :sm04:


I'm impressed too!!:sm24:
That was one heck of a sale! I just don't have any kind of self control :sm01:


----------

